# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Vitamin-D-Supplementierung: Eine Aktualisierung

## RalfDm

"Es wird geschätzt, dass eine Milliarde Menschen weltweit, unabhängig von Rasse und Alter, an Vitamin-D-Mangel leiden. Dies trifft am häufigsten auf Menschen zu, die aufgrund von Klima oder Lebensführung oder aus Sorge vor Hautkrebs weniger Sonnenbestrahlung bekommen. Die im Jahre 1997 definierte empfohlene Tagesdosis von über die Nahrung aufgenommenem Vitamin D, die ursprünglich für die Vorbeugung vor Rachitis und Osteomalazie festgelegt wurde, wird von vielen Experten als zu niedrig betrachtet. Die Referenzwerte betragen 200 Internationale Einheiten IE für Kinder jeden Alters und für Erwachsene bis zu 50 Jahren sowie Schwangere und Stillende, 400 IE für Erwachsene im Alter zwischen 50 und 70 und 600 IE für Personen über 70 Jahre. 

Aktuelle Studien deuten darauf hin, dass wir zur Vorbeugung vor chronischen Erkrankungen möglicherweise mehr Vitamin D benötigen als gegenwärtig empfohlen. Neueste Forschung stützt die mögliche Rolle von Vitamin D als Schutz vor Krebs, Herzkrankheiten, Knochenbrüchen und Stürzen, Autoimmunerkrankungen, Grippe, Typ-2-Diabetes und Depressionen. Viele Ärzte haben ihre Empfehlung zur Vitamin-D-Supplementierung auf wenigstens 1.000 IE erhöht. In der Folge sprechen viele Patienten ihre Apotheker auf Vitamin-D-Nahrungsergänzung an."

Ein aus dem Englischen übersetzter ausführlicher Artikel zur  Bedeutung von Vitamin D für die Gesundheit im Allgemeinen und den Schutz  vor Erkrankungen im Besonderen sowie seine Dosierung kann jetzt hier und hier heruntergeladen werden.

Ralf

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ralf und Interessierte

weil bei mir familiär eine Osteoporosexposition vorliegt, nehme ich schon seit 10 Jahren die Dosis von 1000 IE Colecalciferol. Meine Bestellung auch mit anderen Arzneimitteln empfinde ich *hier* als besonders günstig.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## LowRoad

Der Serumlevel bestimmt die Wirksamkeit, nicht die eingenommene Menge!

_"...To bring concentrations in ≥50% of the population up to 75 nmol vitamin D/L [~ 30ng/ml], we recommend that intakes for adults should be ≥1000 IU vitamin D/d in all racial-ethnic groups. Given the low cost, the safety, and the demonstrated benefit of higher 25(OH)D concentrations, vitamin D supplementation should become a public health priority to combat these common and costly chronic diseases."_ 

Für uns sollte eher ein Serumlevel von 60ng/ml angestrebt werden, 1000IU/Tag sind dafür kaum ausreichend!

----------


## Josef

*Vitamin D-Mangel in Deutschland oft überbewertet

und weiteres ..........

*http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index....html#msg11191

----------


## HorstK

Danke für die Vitamin *D -* Infos.

Was ist nun richtig oder falsch, oder ist beides richtig? 

dies (U.S. Pharmacist)
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...mentierung.pdf

oder das (Infos für Ärzte, Med Journal)
http://www.journalmed.de/newsview.php?id=32978



Horst

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Horst,
hast Du schon mal ein medizinisches Thema erlebt, bei dem sich alle Beteiligten einig waren?

----------


## toni41

Hallo Horst,

wenn Du Zweifel hast, wäre sicher eine Blutuntersuchung
die Lösung. Für das Geld bekommst Du aber fast Vitamin D
für ein ganzes Jahr.

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> 
> Ein aus dem Englischen übersetzter ausführlicher Artikel zur  Bedeutung von Vitamin D für die Gesundheit im Allgemeinen und den Schutz  vor Erkrankungen im Besonderen sowie seine Dosierung kann jetzt ...  heruntergeladen werden.
> 
> Ralf


Danke, Ralf, prima! wieder ein guter Artikel in der Sammlung!! (du lieferst immer neue Anregungen für das, was man mal auf deinen Grabstein schreiben könnte ... (auch wenn ich nicht mehr dabei bin...)).

Wir haben in HH seit Jahren immer wieder über Vitamin D diskutiert.
Seit längerem supplementieren doch die allermeisten Männer aus unserem Dunstkreis D3, sei es per Vigantoletten, verschreibungspflichtigem Dekristol (20000 IU pro Kapsel, eignet sich für schnelles Anheben des D3-Pegels) oder LEF-D3 (hier meist die 5000-IU-Pille).

Ich hatte neulich mal in einem D3-Thread auf Dr. Strums Intensive Bone Formula hingewiesen. Daraus kann man entnehmen, dass er tgl. 8000 IU empfiehlt, also auch bezüglich der Dosierung hat sich in den letzten Jahren was getan.

Vom Ziel her gehen wir nach wie vor davon aus, dass wir möglichst alle auf 80 oder mehr ng/ml D3 im Serum kommen wollen, entspricht 200 nMol/l, Umrechnungsfaktor 2,5.

Also wäre alles in bester Ordnung, mittlerweile pfeifen sogar schon Gesundheitsmagazine wie die NDR-visite, vorhin wies WernerS darauf hin, es von den Dächern, dass Vitamin D gut ist, dass man es nehmen/supplementieren soll und dass ein Zusammenhang zu Krebs existieren könnte. Allerdings hat Visite sich über die Dosierung nicht geäussert.

Aberaber.
Ich glaube, dass das alles gut und richtig ist, WENN der Vitamin D Rezeptor (VDR) richtig funktioniert. WENN NICHT, dann sieht die Lage anders aus.
Insofern möchte ich zu bedenken geben, diese Unterscheidung zu machen.

Wir wissen ja viel über die Bedeutung der Rezeptoren von der Diskussion des Androgenrezeptors (AR). 
Aber der VDR ist auch solch ein Steroidrezeptor wie der Androgen-, Östrogen- oder auch Glucocorticoid-Rezeptor auch. Ein bischen anders, aber im Prinzip eng verwandt.
Warum soll also für den AR gelten, was für den VDR nicht gelten soll? Rauf- und Runterregulation, Amplifikation, Sensitivierung, Mutierung, Resistenzbildung oder gar Verschwindibus.

Ich glaube, dass wir in der Beantwortung des ganzen Sacks voll Fragen, der im Kontext von 
a) Vitamin-D-Supplementierung (D3, Calcidiol, Speicherform des Vitamin D, Halbwertzeit 2 Wochen),
b) Calcitriol-Hochdosis-Therapie (bioaktive Form des Vitamin D, Halbwertzeit ein paar Stunden - diese Form bindet an den VDR)
und 
Krebs-Bekämpfung auf dem Tisch liegt,
nur weiterkommen, wenn wir bei jedem einzelnen PCa-Mann Antworten bekommen auf:
==> den Zustand des VDR und
==> die Frage, ob überhaupt in dem entsprechenden Gewebe (Primärtumor, Metastasen) VDR gebildet wird.

Wenn wir D3 supplementieren, dann hoffen wir, dass bei gesunder Nieren- und Schilddrüsenfunktion (ja, wirklich? auch gemessen?) genügend Calcitriol gebildet wird, sodass der Körper sich immer dann, wenn er es braucht, bedienen kann.
Wenn wir gar Calcitriol einnehmen (verschreibungspflichtiges Rocaltrol, entweder 1 Pille pro Tag oder auch mal Hochdosis mit etlichen Pillen, aber nur 1 Tag lang), dann hoffen wir, dass wir damit einen Anti-Krebs-Effekt erzielen. 

Die Diskussion ist -aus meiner Sicht- fast genauso alt wie das Forum hier bzw. das alte. In Ralfs KISP-Forum-Extrakten kann man z.B. zu Rocaltrol einen Eintrag finden.

Ein Papier aus 2010 betont jedoch, dass die Wirkung des Calcitriols unterschiedlich sein kann und gewebeabhängig ist. 

In verschiedenen Veröffentlichungen einer Gruppe aus der Autoimmunforschung, z.B. dieses hier, "*Immunstimulation in the era of metagenome*", 
wird betont, dass in evolutionärer Anpassung viele Mikroben gelernt haben, den VDR herunterzuregulieren, weil er das Einfallstor zur angeborenen Immunität ist, die nicht zu heftig ausfallen darf, wollen die Mikroben überleben.
Hier ist für uns, die wir uns zum Glück nicht auch noch mit sog. Autoimmunkrankheiten herumschlagen müssen, die Frage, was machen meine Mikroben? Wie hoch ist meine bakterielle, virale Last? Ist mein Immunsystem auch damit vielleicht über Gebühr beschäftigt?
So von der Hand  zu weisen sind diese Fragen nicht.

Jedenfalls hat das Calcitriol, wenn es auf nicht genügend vorhandene oder nicht richtig funktionierende VDRs trifft, die Möglichkeit, auch z.B. an den AR anzudocken. Wer hätte das gedacht?!

Die Autoimmunforscher argumentieren, man solle nicht einfach nur den D3-Pegel messen, sondern auch den Calcitriol-Pegel. Falls ein erhöhter Calcitriol-Pegel vorliegt, könne das ein Hinweis auf nicht gut funktionierende VDRs sein.

Wie man den VDR-Status bestimmt, weiss ich nicht.
Aber ich vermute, das kommt auf uns zu.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Gerd´42

Hallo Rudolf,

ich habe Probleme mit der Umrechnung ng zu nmol bei 25-Hydroxy-Vitamin D, die Du mit 1:2,5 angibst. Im August 2010 hatte ich 72nmol/l bei Referenzbereich 27,7 - 107(!). Das wäre ja in ng wenig, im Vergleich zum Referenzwert aber viel. Ich nehme täglich 4.200 IU Vitamin D3.

Gerd ´42

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Gerd´42,



> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> ich habe Probleme mit der Umrechnung ng zu nmol bei 25-Hydroxy-Vitamin D, die Du mit 1:2,5 angibst. Im August 2010 hatte ich 72nmol/l bei Referenzbereich 27,7 - 107(!). Das wäre ja in ng wenig, im Vergleich zum Referenzwert aber viel. Ich nehme täglich 4.200 IU Vitamin D3.
> 
> Gerd ´42


Umrechnung von 25-OH-Vitamin D³ => ng/ml x 2,496 = nmol/l

@RuStra
Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, daß die wenigsten beim Vortrag in der  Urologische Klinik Castringius/Dr. Eichhorn da von mitbekommen haben, hier warnte Dr. Eichhorn davor zuviel  zuviel Vitamin D³ einzunehmen! Es sind genügend Patienten beim Dr. Eichhorn die mal  diesbezüglich Rückfragen nehmen könnten!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> ich habe Probleme mit der Umrechnung ng zu nmol bei 25-Hydroxy-Vitamin D, die Du mit 1:2,5 angibst. Im August 2010 hatte ich 72nmol/l bei Referenzbereich 27,7 - 107(!). Das wäre ja in ng wenig, im Vergleich zum Referenzwert aber viel. Ich nehme täglich 4.200 IU Vitamin D3.
> 
> Gerd ´42


Hallo Gerd,
die Umrechnung stimmt, da liegt nicht das Problem. Aber 72 nmol/l oder 28 ng/ml ist eben ein bischen wenig. Wenn man die "Haupt-Interpretation" anwendet.
Was für ein Produkt nimmst du? Bei Snuffy Myers habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass er mit dem LEF-D3 bzgl. der Aufnahme zufrieden ist. Aber man muss es ausprobieren. Wenn du kurzfristig den Pegel hoch bekommen willst, lass dir dekristol verschreiben und nimm davon mal ne Weile (bei der angesprochenen visite-Sendung kann man auch kurz im Bild die runden gelben Kapseln sehen, das war wohl Dekristol - eine der visite-Patienten hatte ja einen extrem niedrigen Pegel und später war er dann auf über 30).
Aber wie gesagt gibts das noch die "alternatve" Interpretation, in dem schon angesprochenen Papier "Immunostimulation in the era of the
metagenome" heisst es auf S.4:

"When microbial ligands dysregulate the VDR, the Receptor fails not only to transcribe key antimicrobials but also CYP24A1, a well-studied enzyme 
which breaks down excess 1,25-dihydroxyvitamin D (1,25-D) into 25- hydroxyvitamin D. Thus, when activity of the receptor is thwarted, 1,25-D levels rise."

Insofern würde ich neben D3 eben auch Calcitriol messen. Wenn D3 trotz Supplementierung nicht steigt, Calcitriol aber überhöht ist, könnte das am nicht oder wenig vorhandenen CYP24A1, einer Hydroxylase, liegen, was mit dem deformierten VDR zusammenhängt.

Mal weiter sehen.
Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> @RuStra
> Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, daß die wenigsten beim Vortrag in der  Urologische Klinik Castringius/Dr. Eichhorn da von mitbekommen haben, hier warnte Dr. Eichhorn davor zuviel  zuviel Vitamin D³ einzunehmen! Es sind genügend Patienten beim Dr. Eichhorn die mal  diesbezüglich Rückfragen nehmen könnten!
> 
> Gruß, Helmut


Hallo Helmut,
ich kann mich an die konkrete Warnung von Dr. Eichhorn in Planegg nicht erinnern. Kannst du das rekapitulieren?
bis morgen,
Rudolf

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Rudolf,



> Hallo Helmut,
> ich kann mich an die konkrete Warnung von Dr. Eichhorn in Planegg nicht erinnern. Kannst du das rekapitulieren?
> bis morgen,
> Rudolf


es war bei den Fragen und Antworten der verschiedenen Supplementierung der Vitamine und wieviel eingenommen werden kann bzw. darf ohne gleich das Negative einkehrt!

Prof. Bonkhoff hat dies mit "zuviel des guten" Vitamin D³ bestätigt und vermutet auch, daß es dem PCa dienen könnte! Deshalb bin ich so verwundert, daß es so gut wie Niemand mitbekommen haben soll. Ich habe es bestimmt nicht geträumt und saß re. neben der Säule in der 1. Reihe und re. von mir in der 2. Reihe saß Wolfhard mit seiner Frau.

Wünsche Dir und allen Anderen ein angenehmes Wochenende

Helmut

----------


## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Das Thema Vitamin D wurde in diesem  Forum bereits mehrfach behandelt; diesmal geht es um die Supplementierung. Die Anteile an Vitamin D, die das natürliche Sonnenlicht und die Ernährungszusätze zur Vitamin D-Gesamtversorgung beitragen, sollten aber vorrangig bedacht werden. Hierzu gehört m.E. auch eine unterschiedliche Versorgung je nach Jahreszeit und ob man sich vorrangig in Innenräumen oder im Freien aufhält.

Nachfolgend zwei Veröffentlichungen aus früheren Diskussionsbeiträgen, wobei ich selbst eher den höheren Werten zustimme.

Zitat 1:
< Bereits seit mehr als 50 Jahren wird darüber berichtet, daß eine vermehrte Sonnenexposition bei den meisten Krebserkrankungen - abgesehen vom Hautkrebs - mit einer verminderten Inzidenz und Mortalität einhergeht. Mindestens zehn Prozent der Todesfälle durch die häufigsten Krebserkankungen werden einer unzureichenden UV-Lichtexposition oder mangelnden Vitamin-D-Wirkungen zugeschrieben, konstatieren Dr. H. Richard Barthel aus Königstein und Dr. Stephan Scharla aus Bad Reichenhall (DMW 128, 2003, 440).

Dabei werde die antikanzerogene Wirkung von Vitamin D wahrscheinlich über die antiproliferative und die Zelldifferenzierung fördernde Wirkung von 1,25-(OH)2-Vitamin D bewirkt - also dem aktiven Vitamin D oder Calcitriol, das aus Vitamin D2 oder D3 hervorgeht. Bisher basiert die Diskussion über die Wirkungen vor allem auf epidemiologischen Daten. Prospektive Interventionsstudien fehlen. Eine der Hauptschwierigkeiten besteht darin, daß die Häufigkeit eines Vitamin-D-Mangels oder einer unzureichenden Vitamin-D-Wirkung erheblich von den als Normwerten zugrunde gelegten Plasmaspiegeln von 25-OH-Vitamin-D abhängt.

Vor kurzem habe allerdings ein Umdenken stattgefunden, was die Dosierung von Vitamin D und die mögliche Toxizität des Vitamins betrifft, berichten Barthel und Scharla. Es wurde nämlich beobachtet, daß *ein tägliches 20minütiges Sonnenbad einen Anstieg des Plasmaspiegels des 25-OH-Vitamin-D bewirkt, wie er bei einer täglichen Vitamin-D-Einnahme von 10 000 bis 25 000 IE zu beobachten is*t - und Hinweise auf toxische Vitamin-D-Wirkungen durch Sonnenexposition allein gibt es nicht. Frühere Empfehlungen zur Vitamin-D-Substitution, so Barthel und Scharla, gingen noch von einer Dosis von 200 IE/d für Erwachsene zum Knochenschutz aus. Mittlerweile empfiehlt der Dachverband Osteologie in seiner Leitlinie als Basistherapie für ältere Frauen die tägliche Einnahme von 400 bis 800 IE Vitamin D. 
Barthel und Scharla halten aber aufgrund der derzeit vorliegenden Daten bei mangelnder UV-Lichtexposition, etwa bei Bewohnern von Altenheimen, eine *Vitamin-D3-Substitution von 3000 bis 4000 IE/d* für sicher und sinnvoll. Für immunmodulatorische Effekte müsse allerdings noch höher dosiert werden: Hierfür seien vermutlich 4000 bis 10 000 IE/d erforderlich >.

 Zitat 2:
< Vitamin D3  Empfohlene Tagesdosis

 In verschiedenen Beiträgen wurde über die Wirksamkeit von Vitamin D3 (Cholecalciferol, 25-Hydroxy-VitaminD3) bei der PCa-Erkrankung, für die Knochengesundheit, für die Infektanfälligkeit (Grippe, Rachitis) und zur zentralen Immunregulierung berichtet. 

 Für Personen, die einen zu niedrigen Gehalt an Vitamin-D3 bei sich vermuten und den Wirkstoff als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel einnehmen wollen, dürften folgende Werte interessant sein: da ein Teil des täglich benötigten Vitamin D3 in bestimmten Nahrungsmitteln entweder bereits vorhanden ist oder ihnen zugesetzt wurde (Margarine), reichen - entsprechend der gegenwärtigen Datenlage - während der Sonneneinstrahlung tägliche Mengen von 800  1000 I.U. (Internationale Einheiten) aus, um insbesondere die Infektanfälligkeit (Erkältung, Grippe) zuverringern. Falls insbesondere im Herbst und Winter wenig Sonnenstrahlung auf die Haut einwirkt oder man sich überwiegend in Innenräumen aufhält, werden oft 2000 I.U. empfohlen. Eine kurzzeitige Erhöhung auf 5000 I.U. ist offenbar unkritisch. Ab 10.000 I.E., nach manchen Untersuchungen ab 20.000 I.E. wird Toxidität festgestellt >.

 Freundliche Grüße

 HWLporta

----------


## paul007

Hallo,

und was liest man dazu noch:

http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratgeber/gehirn/news/ernaehrung_aid_55130.html

Für Knochen gut - und für das Hirn wohl weniger ?
Im Forum wird überlegt, was man für den Knochenschutz beitragen kann und auf der anderen Seite läuft man wohl wieder in die nächste Katastrophe !
Gibt es da neuerdings eine Entwarnung für die Meldung von 05/2007 ?
Ich habe nichts gefunden.

Gruß - Ulla

----------


## paul007

Und jetzt ist wieder etwas anderes nachzulesen:

http://www.synlab.com/vitamin_d_messung.html
Hier steht entgegen dem Link in vorstehendem Beitrag, dass Vit.D eben gerade Demenz vorbeugt !
Also kann jeder denken was er will ! 



Gruß - Ulla

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Ulla,

das bestätigt nur wieder die alte Erkenntnis, dass es in Sachen Ernährung und Nahrungsergänzungen keine Studie gibt, bei der nicht eine andere Studie zu gegenteiligen Schlüssen kommt.

Ralf

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

was fange ich denn nun mit euerer Einigkeit an?


Ulla hatte geschrieben:




> Also kann jeder denken was er will !






> Hallo Ulla,
> 
> das bestätigt nur wieder die alte Erkenntnis, dass es in Sachen Ernährung und Nahrungsergänzungen keine Studie gibt, bei der nicht eine andere Studie zu gegenteiligen Schlüssen kommt.
> 
> Ralf


Klar, man liest so allerhand Müll. Ich überschlage auch, wenn ich die MoPo kaufe, diverse Seiten, was wird nicht alles geschrieben.

Aber, Ulla, welche Studie meinst du überhaupt? 
Und, Ralf, wollen wir jetzt den D3-Supplementierungs-Thread wieder einstampfen?

Prost!
Rudolf

----------


## RalfDm

> Und, Ralf, wollen wir jetzt den D3-Supplementierungs-Thread wieder einstampfen?


Nö! Dann wäre meine Arbeit ja umsonst gewesen.

Ralf

----------


## RuStra

> Nö! Dann wäre meine Arbeit ja umsonst gewesen.
> 
> Ralf


Prima!
Dann können wir ja weiter machen!!

Ich möchte auf eine Forschergruppe in Belfast aufmerksam machen (also ein weiteres, lohnenswertes Ziel auf unserer angedachten Bildungsreise durch UK, hier die Adresse: Centre for Cancer Research and Cell Biology, Queen's University of Belfast, Lisburn Rd, Belfast BT9 7BL, Northern Ireland, UK), die hochinteressante Veröffentlichungen zu Vitamin D und den Vitamin D Rezeptor (VDR) gemacht haben.

Anfang letzten Jahres ist von denen erschienen:
"The yin and yang of vitamin D receptor (VDR) signaling in neoplastic progression: operational networks and tissue-specific growth control"

Also: Das Yin und Yang der VDR-Signalgebung bei der Krebs-Progression: Operationale Netzwerke und Gewebe-abhängige Wachstums-Steuerung.


Witzigerweise haben die dem ganzen eine Graphik vorangestellt

, 

die klarmacht, worum es geht:
Man weiss dann, wenn man Calcitriol ( 1alpha,25-(OH)2D3 ) reinkippt, nicht genau, was passiert - gibts einen Krebswachstums-Schub oder eine Krebswachstums-Hemmung?!? 

Das ist bitter. So einfach wie gewünscht isses nicht: Hochdosis-Calcitriol hat Antikrebs-Eigenschaften, also ausprobieren!

Es ist nicht so einfach, weil das, was Calcitriol via Rezeptor (oder auch ohne Rezeptor, das sind dann nicht-genomische Effekte, die bei allen Steroid-Hormonen vorkommen, superschnell passieren, wir hatten das mal beim membrangestützten Androgen"Rezeptor" kennengelernt) einleitet, hängt total von dem Typus von Krebszelle und von der jeweiligen Homöostase wichtiger Signalproteine im Krebsgewebe ab. 
Je nachdem ob es sich 
-  um eine eher kleine, epitheliale Krebszelle handelt, die noch grossen Zusammenhalt mit der Umgebung hat (hohes E-Cadherin) und wenig Osteopontin (für die Osteoblasten-Differenzierung), 
-  oder um eine eher grössere, spindelförmige invasive Krebszelle (wenig E-Cadherin, hohes Osteopontin),
wirkt das Calcitriol unterschiedlich: Zwar reguliert es in den invasiven Krebszellen das E-Caherin auch nach oben (gut!), aber das Osteopontin nach oben (schlecht!).

Das sind Erkenntnisse aus Zellexperimenten, zuerst von Xu et al., aus derselben Gruppe.
Aber auf PCa-Metastasierungen (vor allem in den Knochen) übertragen, würde das bedeuten, dass man sich erstmal Kenntnis verschaffen muss von dem genauen Zustand weniger wichtiger Signalmoleküle in der jeweiligen Mestastase, also stanzen + messen, bevor man mit einer Kombi-Behandlung (Calcitriol plus ...) loslegt. 

Zukunftsmusik? Ja, aber ... Knochenmetastasen-Spezis müssten das eigentlich heute schon können. 

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Ich möchte auf eine Forschergruppe in Belfast aufmerksam machen ...
> 
> Anfang letzten Jahres ist von denen erschienen:
> "The yin and yang of vitamin D receptor (VDR) signaling in neoplastic progression: operational networks and tissue-specific growth control"
> 
> Also: Das Yin und Yang der VDR-Signalgebung bei der Krebs-Progression: Operationale Netzwerke und Gewebe-abhängige Wachstums-Steuerung.


Dieses Papier sollten wir wirklich ausführlich durchgehen  -  wenn man nur mal in diesem Forum den Suchbegriff "Osteopontin" eingibt, findet man NIX, ausser eben diesen Diskussionfaden - d.h. wir fangen JETZT ERST an, dieses Molekül wahrzunehmen, obwohl es für die Entwicklung des PCa wie auch den Progress eine offenbar sehr wichtige Rolle spielt.

*Osteopontin* = hat was mit Knochen/Osteo zu tun, AHA, aber mit der Prostata?

Gehe ich im google auf die Suche: Gebe ich "Osteopontin" ein, finde ich einen guten WiKi-Eintrag, in dem gleich 2 sensationelle Sachen stehen:




> 1. Osteopontin entsteht in einer Vielzahl von Gewebetypen wie Osteoblasten, Osteozyten, im Innenohr, im Gehirn, in den Nieren, der Plazenta, Odontoblasten, in einigen Knochenmarkzellen, Knorpelzellen, Makrophagen, in der glatten Muskulatur und *in endothelialen Zellen*. Die Bildung des Osteopontin wird *stimuliert durch Calcitriol* (1,25-dihydroxy-vitamin D3).


Also, obwohl dieses tolle Protein, das erst in den 80ern entdeckt wurde, in der Hauptsache für die Bildung der Knochen-Matrix da ist, gibts das in diversen Geweben, eben auch -allgemein- "in endothelialen Zellen", z.B. im Prostata-Epithel.

Das zweite Sensationelle, worauf dieser Wiki-Eintrag hinzeigt: Am Ende ist ein Link auf ein eine Bild-der-Wissenschaft-Seite "Zur Rolle von Osteopontin bei der Bildung von Metastasen"

Da ist ein Mäuse-Experiment gemacht worden (abstract unten anhängend) mit harmlosen und aggressiven Krebsen, d.h. 2 Sorten von Krebsen wurden den armen Tieren implantiert. Der Effekt:




> Wenn die aktiven Tumorzellen zugegen waren, entstanden auch aus den normalerweise ruhenden Zellen aggressiv wachsende Tumoren – egal, wo im Körper sie sich gerade befanden, entdeckten die Wissenschaftler. *Vermittelt wurde dieser Effekt jedoch nicht direkt,* sondern über eine Art Mittelsmann: Die Senderzellen produzierten ein Protein namens *Osteopontin*, das unter anderem an der Erhaltung der Knochensubstanz und verschiedenen Immunprozessen beteiligt ist, und veränderten damit die Beschaffenheit des Knochenmarks. Dieses schickte dann seinerseits Hilfszellen los, die sich in das Stützgewebe rund um die ruhenden Zellen integrierten und so deren Wachstum beschleunigten.


Nun sind wir keine Mäuse und von der Prostata war auch noch nicht die Rede ausser dass es da ein Epithel gibt.
Aber hier kann man nachlesen, 2008 veröffentlicht, dass es einen Zusammenhang zwischen Osteopontin und PCa-Progress gibt. Es heisst dort:





> Conclusions: The concordant computational and experimental data indicate that the extent of
> OPN pathway activation correlates with prostate cancer progression.


Wobei OPN für Osteopontin steht.
Also: Das Ausmass der Aktivierung des Osteopontin-Stoffwechsels korrelliert mit dem PCa-Progress!

Und, was haben wir eben gelesen? Genau, dass Calcitriol Osteopontin stimuliert! Also wäre die Gabe/Einnahme von Calctriol ein todsicheres Mittel, den PCa-Progress voranzutreiben! Huch!!

Zurück zu dem Papier aus Belfast:
Dort wird am Ende in dem Abschnitt




> 2.4. Tissue-specific VDR operational networks and cancer risk


a) auf Darm-Gewebe eingegangen ... Polypen als Vor-Forum des Darmkrebses ...
b) auf die Entwicklung hin zum Speiseröhrenkrebs und schliesslich
c) auf Pankreas- und Prostata-Gewebe hin zur Entwicklung von Krebs.

Und dann steht da:




> Neoplasms of the pancreas and *prostate* are characterised by similar disequilibrium involving l*ow Ecadherin* and *high OPN* [121–124] which could potentially be related to the direct associations between serum [25(OH)D] levels and risks of pancreatic cancer or aggressive prostate cancer [67,108,110].


D.h., im Gegensatz zur Schleimhaut des Darmes ist es beim Epithel der Bauchspeicheldrüse wie der Prostata so, dass dort das Ahäsions-Molekül E-Cadherin leider runter- und das Wachstumsbeförderungs-Molekül Osteopontin leider hochreguliert ist. 
Und wenn man nun kommt und vielviel VitD reinkippt, produziert man PCa-Progress (wenn man ihn schon hat), auch wenn man ColonCa verhindert.

Verrückt?
Ja.

Grüsse,
Rudolf


++++++++++++++++++++

Cell. 2008 Jun 13;133(6):994-1005.

*Systemic endocrine instigation of indolent tumor growth requires osteopontin.
*
McAllister SS, Gifford AM, Greiner AL, Kelleher SP, Saelzler MP, Ince TA, Reinhardt F, Harris LN, Hylander BL, Repasky EA, Weinberg RA.

Whitehead Institute for Biomedical Research, 9 Cambridge Center, Cambridge, MA 02142, USA.
Abstract

The effects of primary tumors on the host systemic environment and resulting contributions of the host to tumor growth are poorly understood. Here, we find that human breast carcinomas instigate the growth of otherwise-indolent tumor cells, micrometastases, and human tumor surgical specimens located at distant anatomical sites. This systemic instigation is accompanied by incorporation of bone-marrow cells (BMCs) into the stroma of the distant, once-indolent tumors. We find that BMCs of hosts bearing instigating tumors are functionally activated prior to their mobilization; hence, when coinjected with indolent cells, these activated BMCs mimic the systemic effects imparted by instigating tumors. Secretion of* osteopontin* by instigating tumors is necessary for BMC activation and the subsequent outgrowth of the distant otherwise-indolent tumors. These results reveal that outgrowth of indolent tumors can be governed on a systemic level by endocrine factors released by certain instigating tumors, and hold important experimental and therapeutic implications.

PMID: 18555776 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> Prof. Bonkhoff hat dies mit "zuviel des guten" Vitamin D³ bestätigt und vermutet auch, daß es dem PCa dienen könnte! Deshalb bin ich so verwundert, daß es so gut wie Niemand mitbekommen haben soll.


Lieber Helmut,

ich bin dir diese Antwort noch schuldig, aber ich wollte nicht sofort antworten und das schon bekannte wiederholen, dass es Hypercalcämie u.ä. geben kann.

Aber mit 
a) dieser Osteopontin-Geschichte und
b) mit ein paar Studien, die ein höheren D3-Pegel im Blut mit einem höheren Risiko für aggressiven PCa assoziieren,

stellt sich die Frage der Warnungen vor zuviel Vitamin D bei Prostatakrebs vielleicht ganz anders.

In dem vorgestellten Papier aus Belfast wird, was PCa angeht, auf ein Papier aus 2008 hingewiesen, das man auch im fulltext lesen kann: 

*Serum Vitamin D Concentration and Prostate  Cancer Risk: A Nested Case – Control Study*

Wenn ich dieses Papier lese, stehen mir die Haare zu Berge:
Die haben schon ab einem D3-Pegel von ca. 40 nMol/l, das sind, dividiert durch 2,5 = 17 ng/ml ein erhöhtes Risiko für eher aggressiven PCa festgestellt, auch wenn sie keine klare Dosis-Wirkungs-Beziehung gefunden haben.

17 ng/ml !!!   Das ist nach meinen bisherigen Vorstellungen ABSOLUT VIEEEL ZU WENIG !!
Und jetzt soll das schon die Obergrenze sein ?!?

Na ja, es reicht, ich will mich nicht an meiner eigenen Beschränktheit hochziehen, aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn du und andere auch mal diesen oder jenen Blick in diese Papiere werfen würden.

Ach ja, falls du das noch annimmst: Meine allerherzlichsten nachträglichen, gleichwohl herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag !!

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Wenn ich dieses Papier lese, stehen mir die Haare zu Berge:
> Die haben schon ab einem D3-Pegel von ca. 40 nMol/l, das sind, dividiert durch 2,5 = 17 ng/ml ein erhöhtes Risiko für eher aggressiven PCa festgestellt, auch wenn sie keine klare Dosis-Wirkungs-Beziehung gefunden haben.
> 
> 17 ng/ml !!!   Das ist nach meinen bisherigen Vorstellungen ABSOLUT VIEEEL ZU WENIG !!
> Und jetzt soll das schon die Obergrenze sein ?!?


Letzten Oktober hat Snuffy Myers zum Thema Vitamin D gesprochen "Is High Dose Vitamin D dangerouse?", hier der Link auf das Video, vielleicht reden wir da noch drüber?

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Rudolf!



> Na ja, es reicht, ich will mich nicht an meiner eigenen Beschränktheit hochziehen, aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn du und andere auch mal diesen oder jenen Blick in diese Papiere werfen würden.
> 
> Ach ja, falls du das noch annimmst: Meine allerherzlichsten nachträglichen, gleichwohl herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag !!
> 
> Grüsse,
> Rudolf


Meine Devise lt.: Es ist nie zu früh und selten zu spät! Gerne nehme ich diesen Glückwunsch an!

Oh Schreck laß nach, es ist doch bedrückend was jetzt von Vit. D³ herausgekommen ist, es schockt mich auch und werde bald einen D³-Pegel messen lassen!  

Ich muß Dich doch sehr bewundern, mit welchem Elan trotz Deiner, unserer Krankheit wieder an die Materie Prostatakrebs Publikationen herangehst und dabei bin ich - Osteopontin betreffend - auf folgende Dissertation gestoßen:

_Plasma osteopontin in comparison with bone markers as an indicator of distant metastases and a predictor of survival outcome in prostate cancer and renal cell carcinoma patients
_ 
Auf Deutsch lt. http://translate.google.de/:
_Plasma Osteopontin im Vergleich zu Knochenmarker als Indikator für Fernmetastasen und ein Prädiktor des Überlebens Ergebnis bei Prostatakrebs und Nierenzellkarzinom Patienten_

und kann hier downloadet werden. Leider ist diese Dissertation in Englisch aber die Zusammenfassung ist in Deutsch:

Zusammenfassung
Osteopontin (OPN) ist ein Glycoprotein, das in allen menschlichen Flüssigkeiten einschließlich Plasma vorkommt. Auf Grund der Arginin-Glycin-Asparaginsäure- Sequenz (RGD) in der Struktur des OPN-Proteins ist dieses fähig, sich an die Integrin-Rezeptoren der Zellen zu binden. Dadurch werden Adhäsion, Proliferation und das Überleben von verschiedenen Zellen, auch Tumorzellen positiv beeinflusst. Die Bedeutung des OPN-Proteins hinsichtlich Tumorprogression und Metastasierung wurde in zahlreichen Studien bewiesen. In invasiven Tumorzellen oder Tumorzellen aus Metastasen fanden sich erhöhte Mengen von OPN. Die OPN-Expression im Tumorgewebe korreliert mit Tumorstadium und Tumorgröße sowie mit der Überlebenszeit der Patienten. Alle diese Ergebnisse deuten darauf hin, dass ein Anstieg von OPN im Plasma die Tumorprogression zur Metastasierung und damit eine schlechte Prognose für den Patienten anzeigt. Durch das reichliche Vorkommen von OPN im Knochen und seiner Bedeutung für Regulierung beim Knochenumsatz, könnte ein erhöhter OPN-Wert im Plasma ein sensitiver Indikator der Knochenmetastasierung sein. Eine eigene PubMed-Literaturrecherche ergab nur wenige Publikationen über das Verhalten des Plasma-OPN bei Patienten mit einem Prostatakarzinom (PCa). Bei Patienten mit einem Nierenzellkarzinom (RCC) war dies bisher kein Gegenstand von Untersuchungen. Deshalb war das Ziel der Studie, die klinische Aussagekraft von Plasma-OPN bei PCa- und RCC-Patienten zu ermitteln. Die diagnostische und prognostische Bedeutung von Plasma-OPN wurde mit Markern des Knochenaufbaus, dem N-terminalen Propeptid vom Typ I Prokollagen (PINP) und der knochenspezifischen alkalischen Phosphatase (bALP) sowie mit dem Knochenabbaumarker, dem quervernetzten, karboxyterminalen Telopeptid vom Typ I Prokollagen (ICTP), verglichen.
Prostatakarzinom. Diese Studie umfasste 90 PCa-Patienten, 35 Patienten mit benigner Prostatahyperplasie (BPH) und 29 gesunde Männer. OPN und die Knochenmarker waren im Plasma von Patienten mit Knochen-Metastasen im Vergleich zu denen ohne Knochen-Metastasen, zu BPH-Patienten und Gesunden wesentlich erhöht (P<0.05 mindestens). Knochenmetastasen wurden bei den Patienten durch die Knochenszintigraphie sowie weitere Untersuchungen gesichert. OPN und Knochenmarker wiesen in der receiver operation characteristic-(ROC)-Analyse eine gute Diskrimination zwischen Patienten mit und ohne Knochenmetastasen auf. Die Flächen unter den ROC-Kurven (AUC) lagen zwischen 0.80 bis 0.88 (alle P-Werte <0.0001). Es gab keine entscheidenden Unterschiede zwischen den AUCs der ROC-Kurven von OPN und Knochenmarkern. Jedoch war beim Diskriminationspunkt von 95% Sensitivität die Spezifität von OPN höher als die Spezifität von bALP und PINP (P=0.026 und 0.0009, McNemar Test). OPN und bALP waren in der multivariaten
56
Chapter 5 Summary in German
Auswertung mit der binären logistischen Regression signifikant unabhhängige Diskriminatoren in Bezug auf die Erfassung einer Knochenmetastasierung. Die Kombination dieser beiden Marker mit Hilfe der logistischer Regression ergab einen signifikant höheren AUC-Wert als für die Einzelmarker (AUC von 0.93 im Vergleich zu OPN mit AUC, 0.85; P=0.026 bzw. zu bALP mit AUC, 0.88; P=0.008). Beim Diskriminationspunkt von 95% Sensitivität erreichte die Kombination von OPN und bALP eine Spezifität von 63%. Diese war höher als die Spezifität von OPN (31%) und bALP (11%) für sich genommen. Es gab eine signifikant positive Korrelation von OPN zu den Knochenmarkern (rs=0.43-0.79, alle P-Werte <0.05) und zum Tumorgrad (rs=0.23, P<0.05). Die Konzentrationen von OPN und Knochenmarkern im Blut korrelierten negativ mit der Überlebenszeit der Patienten (Kaplan-Meier, P<0.0001). Je höher die Markerkonzentration, desto kürzer war die Überlebenszeit. OPN und PINP wurden mit Hilfe der multivariaten Cox-Regression als signifikante Indikatoren hinsichtlich Überlebenszeit von PCa-Patienten ermittelt.

Quelle:http://www.diss.fu-berlin.de/diss/re...002982?lang=en

Habe selbst in dieser Dissertation einige Seiten gelesen aber auch nur über den "Google Übersetzer" und hoffe Dir nicht noch mehr Frust aufzuladen! 


> aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn du und andere auch mal diesen oder jenen Blick in diese Papiere werfen würden.


Selbstverständlich gerne und herzliche Grüsse nach Hamburg

Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Rudolf,
ich will das mal etwas pragmatischer angehen, wobei sich immer wieder zeigt, dass gerade niedrige Vit-D Level bei Diagnose ungünstig sind. Beispiel:



S. A. CHARHON und Kollegen konnten zeigen, dass bei primär in die Knochen metastasiertes PCA die 25OHD3 Level erheblich niedriger waren wie in der Kontrollgruppe, ~8ng/ml zu 27ng/ml.

P.S.
soll ich Dir das Vit-D3 Video von Myers auch übersetzen?

----------


## Gerd´42

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch kurz die Meinung von Dr. Kremer, wie ich sie verstehe und von der ich mich leiten lasse:

Die biologische Form von Vitamin D3 ist ein Steroidhormon. Letztere können ja PCa aktivieren. Gleichzeitig ist nachgewiesen, dass eine optimale Gesundheit abhängig ist von einem ausreichenden Vitamin D-Spiegel im Blut. Was tun?

Einerseits aktiviert Vitamin D3 die Typ 2 Zytokine TGF Beta 1 und Interleukin 4, also dieselben Zytokine wie in den Krebszellen. TGF Beta aktiviert letztendlich die Poliamine, die ja die unkontrollierte Zellteilung antreiben. 

Andererseits kann Vitamin D Krebszellen zur Differenzierung ... zwingen. Während der G1-Phase könne durch Zugabe von 25-Hydroxyvitamin D der bereits eingeleitete Zellteilungszyklus noch angehalten werden, bspw. um geschädigte DNA zu reparieren. Und nach der geglückten Neubildung von zwei Tochterzellen schaltet Vitamin D den Kalzium-Spiegel wieder hoch. Das ist notwendig, um die Tochterzellen mit Hilfe der Ca2+ abhängigen Proteinkinasen für die Aufgabe im jeweiligen Gewebstyp zu programmieren. Erfolgt das ungenügend, versucht das betroffene Zellsystem diese Leistungseinbuße durch Herstellung immer neuer Zellkopien auszugleichen (oder es werden bindegewebeartige Ersatzzellen gebildet).

Und dann wird die Wirkung von Vitamin D an den 3 Phasen der Wundheilung geschildert. In der ersten, inflammatorischen, werden ja irreparable oder  gealterte Zellen über den NO-Peroxinitrit-Zyklus der Apoptose anheim gegeben. (Dabei werden auch o.g.– eigentlich schädliche - Typ 2 Zytokine benötigt.) In der zweiten werden Ersatzzellen rekrutiert. In der dritten, der Differenzierungsphase, werden die frisch programmierten Nachwuchszellen in den Gewebeverband integriert. 

Alle Phasen können über- oder untersteuert werden. Vitamin D wirkt ausgleichend: bei überschießenden Entzündungen über die Aktivierung von Interleukin-4 zur Dämpfung der NO-Peroxinitrit- und TNF-alpha-Synthese, bei DNA-Schäden durch Stimulation von TGF-Beta über die Poliamin-Bildung zur Genom-Reparatur und Zellerneuerung, bei entgleister Überproduktion von teilweise oder hoch entdifferenzierten Tumorzellen durch verstärkte Kalzium-Resorption und die Neueinstellung der Kalzium-Homöostase, einschl. des Kalzium-Cycling zwischen Mitochondrien und Zellplasma zur Redifferenzierung der transformierten Krebszellen.

Das bioaktive Vitamin D3 kann aber auch über die äußere Membranhülle auf den intrazellulären Ca2+-Spiegel wirken. Diese gewünschte Wirkung kann durch Enzyme  (P13/Akt) blockiert sein, die wiederum NF kappa B bei inflammatorischen Prozessen und der Krebsgenese anschalten. Polyphenole wie Curcumin und Resveratrol können NF kappa B abschalten. Damit kann Vitamin D wieder wirken. 

Übrigens war bei inflammatorischen Erkrankungen Vitamin D nur wirksam bei einem normalen oder erhöhten Kalzium-Spiegel.

Ich zog nun folgende Schlussfolgerung: 
Ich brauche zusätzlich zur Sonne Vitamin D3. Als gerade noch ausreichend gilt eine Konzentration zwischen 30 und 45 ng/ml im Blut. Ich nahm bisher über lange Zeit 3x1.000IU D3 von Hevert plus 2x (600mg D3/600mg Ca) von TISSO. Damit erreichte ich Blutwerte: bei Calcidiol 25-Hydroxy-Vitamin D = 72nmol/l /ca. 29ng/ml (lediglich) und Calcitriol 1,25-Dihydroxy-Vitamin D = 63ng/l (hoch).

Ich dachte bisher, dass es letztendlich auf Calcitriol ankommt. Denn wahrscheinlich alle Zellsysteme synthetisieren das Enzym 1-Alpha-Hydroxylase und holen sich damit die benötigte Menge Calcitriol aus dem im Blut zirkulierenden Calcidiol. Das ist aber lediglich meine Meinung. Sicherheitshalber nehme ich seit 3 Tagen, in Auswertung der Diskussion, zusätzlich 2x(600mg D3/600mg Ca) von TISSO.

Interessant scheint mir auch die Ähnlichkeit von Vitamin D und (dem evolutionsbiologisch sicherlich jüngerem) Testosteron. (z.B. ihre Rolle bei Osteoporose) Kann es sein, dass Vitamin D auch an AR dockt, fremdgeht und damit die Testosteronblockade unterläuft (und evtl. auch umgekehrt Testosteron an VDR)?   Wer hat dazu Informationen? 

Gerd ´42

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Gerd´42,



> Interessant scheint mir auch die Ähnlichkeit von Vitamin D und (dem evolutionsbiologisch sicherlich jüngerem) Testosteron. (z.B. ihre Rolle bei Osteoporose) Kann es sein, dass Vitamin D auch an AR dockt, fremdgeht und damit die Testosteronblockade unterläuft (und evtl. auch umgekehrt Testosteron an VDR)?   Wer hat dazu Informationen?


lese mal diese Dissertation durch mit dem Titel:
Histologische und histomorphometrische Untersuchung des Knochenstatus von 399 Männern unter besonderer Berücksichtigung des Serum- Vitamin D- Gehaltes   
von Steffen Keßler Aurich - Hamburg 2010


hiervon einen keinen Auszug aus dieser Dissertation!

2.6.4 Grenzwert des Vitamin D- Serumgehaltes Im Blut zirkulierendes 25-Hydroxyvitamin D (25-OH-D3) ist der beste Prädiktor des Vitamin D-Status im Serum. So ist es überraschend, dass es trotz der essentiellen Bedeutung von Kalzium und Vitamin D für die Knochenqualität bislang noch keinen allgemeinen Konsens gibt, welche 25-OH-D3 Werte zur Erhaltung eines gesunden Knochenstatus mindestens erreicht werden sollten. Die empfohlenen Werte schwanken derzeit zwischen 12 μg/l (=30 nmol/l) und 40 μg/l (=100 nmol/l) [41]. Diese große Differenz basiert auf mehreren Studien, welche primär die Beziehung zwischen niedrigem 25-OH-D3 und erhöhter Sekretion von PTH zur Bestimmung einer plausiblen Grenze untersucht haben [25, 36]. So definierten u.a. McKenna et al. auf der Grundlage dieser Studien den Normwert für den Vitamin D-Serumgehalt bei über 40μg/l [99]. 

Durch eine Vielzahl an Studien [53, 56, 99, 109, 114] wurde eine Schwelle zwischen 12 μg/l (=30 nmol/l) und 40 μg/l (=100 nmol/l) für das 25(OH)D3 vorgeschlagen, um einen latenten Vitamin D- Mangel festzulegen. Zum besseren Verständnis orientierten wir uns an den unten angegebenen Werten des 25(OH)D3.  Zur Beurteilung des 25(OH)D3 werden folgende Begriffe verwendet: 

a) Vitamin-D- Defizienz <10 μg/l 
b) Vitamin-D- Insuffizienz <20 μg/l 
c) Hypovitaminose 20-40 μg/l

Unsere Ergebnisse legen einen anzustrebenden Vitamin D- Wert im Serum von 30 μg/l nahe. 

4.6 Vitamin D-Status in Bezug auf Knochenstruktur bzw. Knochenmineralisation Das Gesamtkollektiv der 399 Männer wurde auf den Vitamin D-Gehalt im Serum untersucht. Aus den Messungen des 25(OH)D3 ergab sich, dass, bei einem angewendeten Grenzwert von 30 μg/l, 93,48 % der Männer einen zu niedrigen 25(OH)D3- Gehalt im Serum haben. Bei 86,97 % der untersuchten Plasmen lag eine Vitamin D- Insuffizienz vor, 66,67 % zeigten einen absoluten Vitamin D- Mangel. Der Median des 25(OH)D3-Gehalts wurde bei 10,24 μg/l ermittelt mit einer Standardabweichung von 9,14 μg/l und liegt somit trotz Standardabweichung im Bereich der Vitamin-D- Insuffizienz (< 20 μg/l). 

Im Gegensatz dazu zeigt eine große aktuelle Studie von Grant et al. 2005, dass Kalzium- und Vitamin D- Supplementation das Frakturrisiko nicht signifikant reduzieren [60]. Dies könnte daran liegen, dass die Supplementation mit 800 Internationalen Einheiten Vitamin D und/oder 1000mg Kalzium in zu niedriger Dosis eingesetzt wurde. Möglicherweise war auch der Verabreichungszeitpunkt (70 Jahre und älter) zu spät, um eine signifikante Verminderung des Frakturrisikos zu erreichen. ... 

Dann habe ich noch das gefunden und über Osteopontin auch noch!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## RuStra

> Quelle:http://www.diss.fu-berlin.de/diss/re...002982?lang=en
> 
> Habe selbst in dieser Dissertation einige Seiten gelesen


Danke für diese Diss, habe da schon allerhand gelesen! Den Autor, einen Uro, der jetzt wohl an der MHH ist, müsste man mal kontaktieren.

Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Ich zog nun folgende Schlussfolgerung: 
> Ich brauche zusätzlich zur Sonne Vitamin D3. Als gerade noch ausreichend gilt eine Konzentration zwischen 30 und 45 ng/ml im Blut. Ich nahm bisher über lange Zeit 3x1.000IU D3 von Hevert plus 2x (600mg D3/600mg Ca) von TISSO. Damit erreichte ich Blutwerte: bei Calcidiol 25-Hydroxy-Vitamin D = 72nmol/l /ca. 29ng/ml (lediglich) und Calcitriol 1,25-Dihydroxy-Vitamin D = 63ng/l (hoch).


Es ist dieses Missverhältnis zwischen niedrigem D3 (allerdings ist das gar nicht sooo niedrig)
und erhöhten Calcitriol, das die Marshall-Leute hypothetisieren lässt, dass die Mikroben den enzymatischen Abbau des Calcitriols beeinträchtigen.
Wir haben in der Gruppe überlegt, zusätzlich zur ohnehin schon länger empfohlenen D3-Messpraxis auch mal nach dem Calcitriol-Wert zu schauen.





> ch dachte bisher, dass es letztendlich auf Calcitriol ankommt. Denn wahrscheinlich alle Zellsysteme synthetisieren das Enzym 1-Alpha-Hydroxylase und holen sich damit die benötigte Menge Calcitriol aus dem im Blut zirkulierenden Calcidiol. Das ist aber lediglich meine Meinung. Sicherheitshalber nehme ich seit 3 Tagen, in Auswertung der Diskussion, zusätzlich 2x(600mg D3/600mg Ca) von TISSO.


Na, es kommt ja auch aufs Calcitriol an; das ist ja die bioaktive Form, das Hormon. Aufgrund deiner Messwerte müsstest du mit dem Supplementieren aufhören, denn D3 scheint ja genug da zu sein, wenn Calcitriol so hoch ist, oder?





> Interessant scheint mir auch die Ähnlichkeit von Vitamin D und (dem evolutionsbiologisch sicherlich jüngerem) Testosteron. (z.B. ihre Rolle bei Osteoporose) Kann es sein, dass Vitamin D auch an AR dockt, fremdgeht und damit die Testosteronblockade unterläuft (und evtl. auch umgekehrt Testosteron an VDR)?   Wer hat dazu Informationen?


Ja, das steht ja auch in einem der Marshall-Papiere, dass überschiessendes Calcitriol an den Androgenrezeptor andocken kann, erst recht, wenn der Vitamin-D-Rezeptor durch Mikroben runterreguliert ist.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Grüß Dich Gerd´42,
> 
> lese mal diese Dissertation durch mit dem Titel:
> Histologische und histomorphometrische Untersuchung des Knochenstatus von 399 Männern unter besonderer Berücksichtigung des Serum- Vitamin D- Gehaltes   
> von Steffen Keßler Aurich - Hamburg 2010


Helmut, du bist ein Sch...! Schon wieder so eine schöne Arbeit, noch dazu ganz neu, noch dazu aus HH!
Der Doktorvater, Prof. Amling, ist uns schon positiv über den Weg gelaufen, ein exzellenter Kenner des Knochenstoffwechsels, ein Vitamin-D-Kenner und Supplementierungs-Befürworter, noch dazu -wie ich höre, ich kenne ihn nicht persönlich-  ein sehr liebenswerter Mensch.

Ich werde mir diese Arbeit auch reinziehen, danke!

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## paul007

Hallo Rudolf,

Antwort ...... mit Verspätung:




> Aber, Ulla, welche Studie meinst du überhaupt?


Ich hatte auf keine Studie Bezug genommen.
Es waren nur Links in denen nachzulesen war.

Gruß - Ulla

----------


## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Interessante Information aus dem Ärzteblatt:

Wieviel Sonne braucht man zur Produktion von 1000 IE Vitamin D?

Wie lange man sich in der Sonne aufhalten muss, um einen Vitamin-D3-Serum-Spiegel aufzubauen, der 400 oder 1000 IE entspricht, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Dazu gehören der Hauttyp, die Jahreszeit und der geografische Breitengrad.

US-Forscher haben ermittelt, dass die UV-B-Strahlung zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr (Östliche Standardzeit/EST) am intensivsten ist. Ein Mensch vom Hauttyp III (nach Fitzpatrick) müsste sich etwa im Juli in Miami um 12 Uhr und bei 25,5 Prozent exponierter Körperoberfläche etwa drei Minuten lang in der Sonne aufhalten, um 400 IE Vitamin D zu synthetisieren (J Am Acad Dermatol 2010: 62: 929). Für 1000 IE müssten es sechs Minuten sein, haben die Forscher anhand eines Computermodells errechnet. Im Januar benötigen Menschen desselben Hauttyps in Boston jedoch viel längere Aufenthalte in der Sonne als Menschen in Miami, um dieselbe Menge Vitamin D zu synthetisieren. Die Forscher halten es derzeit für schwierig, die individuell benötigte Sonnenexpositionsdauer zur ausreichenden Vitamin-D-Produktion vorherzusagen. Sie plädieren daher für die orale Supplementation, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.

Freundliche Grüße

HWLporta

----------


## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Noch eine weitere Info zum Thema Vitamin D.

Quelle: emed.de 13.03.2011

Zitat:
*
Weitverbreiteter Mangel an Vitamin D: Eine neue Herausforderung in Sachen Prävention
*
Vitamin D, so wurde erst in den letzten Jahren bekannt, ist nicht nur für die Knochengesundheit wichtig, und ein Vitamin D-Mangel verursacht nicht nur Rachitis. Langsam setzt sich die Erkenntnis auch bei behandelnden Ärzten durch, dass Vitamin D-Mangelerscheinungen bei sehr vielen Krankheiten mit im Spiel sind. 
Aber die letzten 10 Jahre haben wir so viele neue Erkenntnisse über Vitamin D gewonnen, dass sie unsere Ansichten revolutionieren, schreiben die Doktores Pierrot-Deseilligny und Souberbielle, die am Universitätskrankenhaus Hôpital de la Salpêtrière arbeiten und forschen.
Vitamin D ist nicht nur für den Kalziumstoffwechsel und das Knochenwachstum unentbehrlich. Sein aktives Abbauprodukt Calcitriol besitzt auch weitreichende hormonelle Funktionen und sowie Rezeptoren in nahezu allen Organen. Die zahlreichen "nicht klassischen" Funktionen des Vitamin D - dazu gehören anti-entzündliche, immunmodulierende und antiproliferative Funktionen genauso wie eine Funktion als Neurotransmitter - haben wahrscheinlich schätzende und vorbeugende Eingeschaften bei einer ganzen Reihe von krankmachenden Mechanismen wie z.B. Autoimmunerkrankungen, Krebs, Infektionen und Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen. 

Zum anderen, und auch das ist seit Kurzem dank einer Reihe von Studien klar, ist der tägliche Bedarf an Vitamin D etwa 10 mal höher als noch vor wenigen Jahren gedacht. Die Tatsache, dass das Sonnenlicht die essentielle natürliche Quelle des Vitamin D ist, und der Umstand, dass Sonnenlicht in höheren Breitengraden nur begrenzt zur Vitamin D-Bildung beiträgt, könnte als Erklärung dienen, warum die große Mehrheit der dortigen Bevölkerung einen Vitamin D-Mangel aufweisen. 

Ein Vitamin D-Mangel kann folglich bei zahlreichen Krankheiten beobachtet werden, aber spielt ein Vitamin D-Mangel auch eine krankmachende Rolle? Mehrere Studien mit ganz unterschiedlichen Herangehensweisen kamen einheitlich zu dem Ergebnis, dass Vitamin D am Krankheitsgeschehen beteiligt ist. Vor dem Hintergrund scheint es nur logisch, einem vorliegenden Vitamin D-Mangel eine gewissen krankmachende Rolle zuzuschreiben. 

Aufgrund all dessen, was man schon über vorbeugende und krankheitslindernde Wirkungen des Vitamin D weiß, sollten Menschen in Äquatorferneren Ländern, egal ob gesund oder krank, unverzüglich anfangen, Vitamin D als Nahrungsergänzung zu sich zu nehmen, wenn bei ihnen ein Vitamin D-Mangel festgestellt wurde, meinen die französischen Doktoren

Freundliche Grüße
HWLporta

----------

